# Canadian E-collar ban



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

OK, 
I'm still looking into all the details, but it seems that parliamentarian Libby Davies of Vancouver East has read into parliament here in Canada a petition to ban the sale and use of e-collars in Canada.

http://www.banshockcollars.ca/alerts.php

Not yet sure if this is being proposed as a law. But since I'm sure many of our canadian members use them, why not email her with pictures, videos, or links to articles about good dog training using e-collars.

[email protected]

Since most of what else is on that site is sh*t and lies, how about our other members start sending her youtube links, etc of well trained dogs wearing e-collars.
And since it seems that part of this site and motion is sponsored by HSUS, those of you south of the border might want to contribute as well.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

obviously she is not aware of the proper use of the Ecollar- yes, people can abuse the use of the collars, and not use it as a tool it is meant to be...but if used properly it is a great tool and far from any type of abuse!!!.....so next in line will it be the prong, the choke collar and eventually the leash...ludicrous!!


----------

